# Fireview and liner install pictures



## pinewoodburner (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the liner with insulation, hearth extension and stove pictures.  Did everthing my self except to move the stove.  Pass inspection and is up and burning.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 25, 2008)

You got to like THAT!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 25, 2008)

Great lookin' stove and hearth!! You must have used loads of candles to heat your home prior to getting the stove 

Ray


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 26, 2008)

You did a great job--nice install and beautiful stove.  Enjoy the winter--you'll be staying nice and warm.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## pinewoodburner (Nov 26, 2008)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Great lookin' stove and hearth!! You must have used loads of candles to heat your home prior to getting the stove
> 
> Ray



Ordered them by the truck load.  When I finished the install, my wife's response was where do my candles go?  I said they would make great fire starters.  In the dog house.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 26, 2008)

pinewoodburner said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL couldn't resist the candle remark.. I don't own a soapstone stove but I am huge fan of them.. Beautiful and practical..

Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## Todd (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice looking. How long is that horizontal run out the back of the stove? Do you have a slight rise in it towards the chimney?


----------



## mayor mcheese (Nov 27, 2008)

I must say I like carpet but if I had that beautiful wood floor underneath it I think the carpet would be outta there  ;-)


----------



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 27, 2008)

its funny how if your extending a hearth like that 1 layer of durock is ok. hell if you have an existing tile floor tiled right over the plywood youre ok. but as soon as you build a hearth pad all of a sudden you need 5 layers of durock  . or 2 layers or durock and one micore like i did.

but great job on the setup; it looks beautiful. ive always loved the look of the soapstone's. that'll probably be my next stove.


----------



## pinewoodburner (Nov 27, 2008)

thebeatlesrgood said:
			
		

> its funny how if your extending a hearth like that 1 layer of durock is ok. hell if you have an existing tile floor tiled right over the plywood youre ok. but as soon as you build a hearth pad all of a sudden you need 5 layers of durock  . or 2 layers or durock and one micore like i did.
> 
> but great job on the setup; it looks beautiful. ive always loved the look of the soapstone's. that'll probably be my next stove.



I checked with Woodstock about there requirement under the stove and it is for ember protection only. Under the stove gets no hotter than 90 degrees. I did 2 layers of cement board and then the granite. I am thinking of removing all the carpet in that room since the 60 year old floors are in great shape. Thanks for all the comments. I do love the soapstone stove and Woodstock is a great company. I wish all companies did business like they did. Jeff


----------



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 28, 2008)

well i guess if it's just for ember protection all you would need is a layer of tile; i stand corrected. but man did it feel good to vent some anger


----------

